# swap space advice



## nedry (Jun 18, 2017)

Hi during a compile i got a swap space error:
I added a hard drive and used the `swapon`command, and added swap details to /etc/fstab, how do i check the size of active swap?


----------



## nedry (Jun 18, 2017)

just found out!! its swapinfo


----------

